
How To Use Google Plus - kh_mkr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_start_with_google_plus.php#.Tia4sh5fOrY.hackernews
======
dfc
Step one should be make sure you are not a longtime/loyal google
apps/organization (whatever the term is) user.

I'm really surprised that you cannot use G+ if you host your email with
google. Its mind boggling for so many reasons...

------
codeup
The article lost me at "Waiting for a Google Plus invite?"

I'm not waiting for an invite and don't plan to use Google Plus. Won't use
Facebook either. It's not like everybody who wasn't on FB is now jumping on
the G+ bandwagon.

